# Annoying email message



## SeaHag (Jul 28, 2009)

Everytime I log in it tells me I have new mail but when I read /var/mail/<username> it's always telling me the same thing, that I edited a file several days ago. How can I get it to stop telling me this everytime I log in?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 28, 2009)

use `$ mail` to read mail


----------



## aragon (Jul 28, 2009)

Those are recovery files.  They are created by vi when it dies unexpectedly while you're editing a file, and every time you reboot there is an RC script that mails you about it.

Run:


```
vi -r
```

To recover the files.  If you don't need them, just :q!

Once they're recovered, you won't get any more emails.

Or you can add this to /etc/rc.conf:


```
virecover_enable="NO"
```

That will shut the RC script up, but it won't stop vi from creating recovery files.  See vi(1) for more information on that.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 28, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Those are recovery files.  They are created by vi when it dies unexpectedly while you're editing a file, and every time you reboot there is an RC script that mails you about it.
> 
> Run:
> 
> ...



sounds to me, like from different topic


----------



## aragon (Jul 28, 2009)

SeaHag said:
			
		

> it's always telling me the same thing, that I edited a file several days ago.





			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> sounds to me, like from different topic


What SeaHag describes sounds just like the vi recovery email notifications...


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes this was about vi recovery. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## SeaHag (Aug 5, 2009)

It's still doing it. I've recovered these files but it keeps emailing me daily. Why doesn't it just send one then shut up? I don't want to disable mail notices altogether just stop these same ones about the same file that I've recovered many times.

I found some vi recover.* files in /var/tmp that contain the mail messages I'm receiving. I'm deleting them and see what happens.


----------

